# MicroJow's Haves and Wants



## MicroJow (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there! I bought a bunch of packs back when New Leaf was new and now that there is a new game out, figured I would try to trade my spares for the cards I am missing. I am looking for US cards and US cards are what I have to offer.

First, the list of what I have to offer:

002 Tom Nook
007 Joan x2
014 Luna
024 Kyle
025 Al
028 Jambette
029 Rasher
030 Tiffany
031 Sheldon
035 Deli
038 Patty
039 Jitters x2
041 Quillson
046 Winnie
049 Bonbon
053 Limberg
063 Mint
070 Biff
085 Pancetti
086 Chief
090 Axel x2
095 Peanut
099 Molly
101 K.K.
102 Reese
103 Kicks
105 Copper
106 Booker
107 Katie x2
108 Tommy
109 Porter x2
116 Chip
118 Poncho
121 Tia
122 Lucha x2
126 Coach
129 Tipper
132 Vladimir
133 Savannah
138 Sly
140 Avery
141 Nana
142 Peck
147 Scoot
148 Whitney
149 Broccolo
155 Butch x2
163 Ed
169 Bud x3
171 Benedict
174 Bettina x2
177 Flip x2
184 Anicotti
187 Vic
188 Ankha
194 Gladys
197 Kid Cat
198 Agent S
210 Cyrus x2
221 Kody
228 Bubbles
231 Elvis
249 Beardo
257 Klaus
269 Bree
286 Cube x3
307 Gracie x2
311 Lottie
312 Shrunk
315 Redd
320 Mott
325 Peaches x2
326 Dizzy x2
330 Croque
340 Tex
342 Bones
348 Olaf
350 Elmer
365 Peggy x2
371 Sally 3
377 Sydney
380 Kevin
387 Rowan x4
390 O'Hare
394 Grizzly x2

And here are the ones I am looking for:

Series 1

20, 32, 33, 44, 51, 52, 59, 71, 72, 73, 75, 80, 84, 89, 97

Series 2

104, 111, 113, 114, 115, 117, 120, 123, 146, 157, 159, 162, 178, 180, 181, 185, 186, 189

Series 3

205, 206, 208, 209, 212, 214, 216, 218, 220, 223, 226, 227, 229, 230, 235, 236, 238, 239, 242, 243, 244, 246, 248, 252, 253, 255, 256, 258, 261, 262, 263, 265, 267, 272, 273, 274, 275, 277, 279, 283, 284, 287, 292, 295, 297, 299

Series 4

301, 303, 304, 305, 308, 310, 314, 318, 321, 323, 324, 327, 329, 333, 336, 337, 339, 345, 347, 349, 351, 352, 354, 355, 356, 360, 366, 369, 370, 372, 375, 376, 379, 381, 382, 384, 386, 388, 389, 392, 393, 395, 396, 397, 399


----------



## Balverine (Apr 8, 2020)

Would you trade Cherry, Beau and Ruby for 48 Sterling, 60 Samson, 222 Miranda, 280 Victoria and 282 Violet? 0v0

they're some of the last few I need, so I'd be happy to offer more/different cards for them, as well! =w=


----------



## Brianstorm (Apr 8, 2020)

would you trade

050 Punchy, 153 Ed, 167 Beau, 290 Caroline, 294 Maple, 346 Peewee and 400 Robin?

I have a lot of the cards you're looking for

check my topic:




__





						Global - Looking forward to complete my collection! (October/2021)
					

Ever since April 2020 I couldn't ship the cards to many countries due to the current situation. Some cards I shipped even returned to me after a while and I decided to stop trading to not have any problems.  But now that the pandemic has apparently settled down a bit, I can resume the trades...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## rkfogg (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there!  Interested in 150 Coco.

From your list I have:
019 Fauna* (arriving in the mail today)
068 Clyde
144 Cesar
243 Drago
368 Chow

Any combination of the above sound interesting/fair?


----------



## Taj (Apr 8, 2020)

I can trade 13 Saharah and 36 Alli for 188 Ankha and 197 Kid Cat? Thanks!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

I also have 201 Rover, 271 Curlos, 287 Claudia, and 376 Rizzo to trade!!!


----------



## Taffy (Apr 8, 2020)

I have 32 Bluebear for your 137 Cookie and I will be getting another 297 Apollo for your 167 Beau. I also made a trade deal for 243 drago, but don't know how long it would take for him to get here, but if you're okay with waiting I would love to trade him for 86 Chief. Please let me know!


----------



## TechBonus (Apr 8, 2020)

I am interested in 024 Kyle / 147 Scoot / 290 Caroline. From your want list I have the following:

013 Saharah / 060 Samson / 080 Eugene / 084 Benjamin


----------



## ejwoodcook (Apr 9, 2020)

I have Fang 338 (just opened out of a pack), Digby 213, and Anchovy 219!
I need Pashmina 331, Dotty 335, and Whitney 148. Hope we can help each other out


----------

